# Islabikes CNOC 16 für 3jährigen?



## Waldschleicher (11. August 2008)

Hallo,
da mein Zwerg mittlerweile auch bergab richtig flott unterwegs ist, wünsche ich mir für ihn (statt dem 12" Laufrad) ein Bike mit Bremse. Der Verschleiß an Schuhsohlen wird langsam untragbar. 





Islabikes dürfte die leichtesten Räder in der Klasse anbieten- stellt sich nur die Frage ob er dem 16" CNOC schon gewachsen ist. Entsprechend der Größentabelle von Islabikes liegt er (gut 3 Jahre, 1m, Schrittlänge 40cm) genau zwischen 14" und 16". 
Was meint ihr, passt das 16" trotzdem schon? Kann mir jemand die minimalste Sattelhöhe sagen?


----------



## 2Radfahrer (11. August 2008)

hallo dudes and dudets,

kennt jemand Mirra Bike ?
Es gibt ein 12er BMX wiegt mit Stützrädern so 8,6kg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und ist hier in Deutschland erhältlich.
Waldschleicher es gibt auch eine 16er Ausführung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wiegt allerdings mehr als das islabike (9,4kg)

Würd mich freuen, wenn jemand über Erfahrungen mit dem 12er oder 16er Mirra berichten könnte. Ist das 12er leichter als z.Bsp. die Räder von Scott Specialized und wie sie alle heißen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (11. August 2008)

2Radfahrer schrieb:


> hallo dudes and dudets,
> 
> kennt jemand Mirra Bike ?
> *
> wiegt allerdings mehr als das islabike* (9,4kg)



...und ist damit aus dem Rennen. 



> Würd mich freuen, wenn jemand über Erfahrungen mit dem 12er oder 16er Mirra berichten könnte. Ist das 12er leichter als z.Bsp. die Räder von Scott Specialized und wie sie alle heißen ?



Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber hier geht es um das 16" Isla...


----------



## stivinix (14. August 2008)

Hi 
ich denke er müsste schon auf das cnoc 16" passen. Mein Kleiner (3 Jahre, 96cm) hats auch schon probiert und es geht sich gut aus. Ich muss mit dem Umstieg vom 12" Rad noch warten bis die Große (5 Jahre) ihr 20" Bike bekommt.
die geringstmögliche Sitzhöhe, senkrecht vom Boden bis Sattelhöhe gemessen beträgt 49cm.
LG
Stefan


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. August 2008)

Hallo Stefan,

super, danke! 
Das wären satte 12cm mehr als aktuell am Laufrad. Hm, wird eng, dann muss es notfalls noch ein paar Monate im Keller stehen. Problematisch wird sicher die Schrittfreiheit beim Absteigen.
Im Moment warte ich noch auf Antwort von Islabikes bezüglich der Lieferung nach Deutschland.  

Grüße, Kai


----------



## QuoRadis (14. August 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Im Moment warte ich noch auf Antwort von Islabikes bezüglich der Lieferung nach Deutschland.


Islabikes Antwort würde mich interessieren. Vielleicht kannst Du sie oder zumindest die Kernaussage hier posten?

Gruß
///QuoRadis


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. August 2008)

Ja, allerdings habe ich schon vor zwei Tagen geschrieben und noch keine Antwort. Entweder ist Betriebsruhe, oder die konnten mein brillantes Englisch nicht deuten.


----------



## 2Radfahrer (14. August 2008)

ich hab sie auch angeschrieben und bis jetzt keine antwort erhalten.
Gab es nicht schon boardies hier die dort bestellt haben ?
sorry waldschleicher wollte keine unruhe in deinen beitrag bringen


----------



## stivinix (14. August 2008)

Ich hab auch mal dort angerufen bevor bestellt habe. Sehr freundlicher Kontakt.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. August 2008)

2Radfahrer schrieb:


> ich hab sie auch angeschrieben und bis jetzt keine antwort erhalten.
> *Gab es nicht schon boardies hier die dort bestellt haben ?*
> sorry waldschleicher wollte keine unruhe in deinen beitrag bringen



Eben, die hatten wohl nach einem Tag Antwort. Naja, vielleicht hat Isla ja wirklich eine kleine Sommerpause mit ihren Kiddies eingelegt. 



> Ich hab auch mal dort angerufen bevor bestellt habe. Sehr freundlicher Kontakt.
> Gruß
> Stefan



Dazu mangelt es mir etwas an Wortschatz. Kann man dort eigentlich auch per paypal oder Vorkasse bestellen? Kreditkarte hab ich auch wieder keine...


----------



## steff76 (15. August 2008)

Hallo,

mein Kleiner ist auch seit Ostern (damals 3 1/2 Jahre Alt) mit dem CNOC 16 unterwegs, anfangs war es schon ein bischen zu gross. Vorallem beim Auf/Absteigen hatte er Probleme. 

Bestellvorgang war problemlos und die Lieferung super schnell.

Grüsse
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Radfahrer (15. August 2008)

so nun aber mal raus mit der sprache. 
was hat der versand nach deutschland gekostet ?
eventuell lohnt es sich ja zusammen zu bestellen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (15. August 2008)

Wir waren heute ein wenig "probesitzen". Es stand zwar nur ein Scott zur Verfügung (was`n Bleiklotz! ), aber die Höhe war schon ernüchternd. Er kommt vom Sattel gerade so mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden, stehen über dem Oberrohr ist auch nicht wirklich möglich. Das CNOC sieht auf den Bildern noch höher aus, bzw. ist das Oberrohr scheinbar nicht sehr weit abgesenkt. Wird wohl doch besser sein noch bis Weihnachten zu warten, dann kann er im Frühjahr ordentlich loslegen. 
Antwort habe ich noch keine, werde es aber weiter versuchen. In anderen Threads war von 30 Pfund Versandkosten die Rede, auch wäre noch die Option der Cantisockel (wie nennt man die in England? ) hinten abzuklären.

Grüße, Kai


----------



## steff76 (16. August 2008)

2Radfahrer schrieb:


> so nun aber mal raus mit der sprache.
> was hat der versand nach deutschland gekostet ?
> eventuell lohnt es sich ja zusammen zu bestellen.



Zusammenbestellen hatten wir auch im Sinn, ging aber laut Aussage von Islabikes leider nicht.
Also bestellen kann man schon zusammen , nur die Lieferung der z.B. 2 Räder wird dadurch nicht billiger.
Bei mir waren es 30 Pfund Versandkosten.

Grüsse
Steffen


----------



## Diman (23. August 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> In anderen Threads war von 30 Pfund Versandkosten die Rede


so ist es. 



> Yes, we can ship to Germany for you, shipping cost is £30.00.





Waldschleicher schrieb:


> auch wäre noch die Option der Cantisockel (*wie nennt man die in England?* ) hinten abzuklären.


cantilever bosses


----------

